# Distorcion En Bocinas



## cacocha (Mar 8, 2011)

Hola a todos, tengo un problemilla, tengo un minicomponente Kenwood y hace como tres semanas compré unas bocinas de 7 1/2 " pulgadas en una tienda de electrónica y la marca es MEGA POWER, pero el problema es que en la potencia solo dice 40w pero no dice si es rms o pmpo; por lo que me decía el que me las vendió, esas bocinas tienen mas potencia, pero bueno, cuando llegue a probarlas a mi mini componente.

Cuando las puse suenan bien, pero ya a altos volúmenes o canciones con muchos bajos cómo que suenan acartonadas,  no suenan distorsionadas, solo quería preguntar cómo puedo saber cuanta potencia tienen realmente y por que suenan asi ?

Gracias, saludos


----------



## Mandrake (Mar 8, 2011)

Yo le hare dos preguntas:



 ¿Cual es la potencia del amplificador que excita los parlantes?
 ¿Cual es el rango de frecuencias que funcionara el parlante?.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 9, 2011)

Yo mucho mejor pregunto, poque razón, le compraste otros parlantes y no utilzas los originales?


----------



## cacocha (Mar 10, 2011)

Perdón por no decir la potencia, el amplificador tiene una potencia de 260 Watts rms por que el minicomponente es de cinco canales un central de 30 W, dos surround de 15 W cada uno  y 2 estereo de 100 watts cada una las cuales se reventaron, por eso es la razón que construyo unas nuevas.


----------



## Mandrake (Mar 11, 2011)

cacocha dijo:


> . . . por lo que me decia el que me las vendio esas bocinas tienen mas potencia . . .



La meta del vendedor es vender y la meta del cliente es que no le metan gato por liebre.
Si el amplifcador es de 100W: ¿por que compra parlantes de 40W?.


----------

